

The Research Is Clear: Long Hours Backfire for People and for Companies - thelibrarian
https://hbr.org/2015/08/the-research-is-clear-long-hours-backfire-for-people-and-for-companies

======
imh
>So why do we keep doing it? Why can’t we put the book down?

So that I can keep my job. Easy.

